
Gardner Dozois has died - ohjeez
https://twitter.com/MichaelSwanwick/status/1000849132230184961
======
timonoko
He is the author of one solo novel, Strangers (1978). Which is very strange
fact, because it was LeGuin-style book about interplanetary aliens in love,
but better.

